# Adobe patches critical vulnerability in ColdFusion application server



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Adobe Systems released critical security patches for its ColdFusion application server, which has been a target for hackers in the past.
> 
> The updates are available for ColdFusion versions 10 and 11 and address a critical security vulnerability that could lead to sensitive information disclosure when parsing specially crafted XML entities.
> 
> ...


Adobe patches critical vulnerability in ColdFusion application server | InfoWorld


----------

